# Bobinado de inducido



## Alejandro de Sevilla (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola a todos.
Se me ha quemado el motor de una aspiradora doméstica y me he puesto a bobinar el inducido pero no anoté las cosas al desmontar las bobinas y ahora estoy en un punto muerto.
El rotor tiene 22 ranuras y el colector 22 delgas.  Se que las bobinas son de 16 espiras a derechas de hilo de 0,4 y el paso es de 10 ranuras.   El principio de la bobina es de -2 delgas (a la izquierda) y el final -3 delgas (a la izquierda).
¿Alguien me puede indicar un esquema de la configuración del montaje de las bobinas?
Seguramente es una tontería pero no puedo seguir.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------

